# Wavesport diesel 70



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

It's a great boat, but larger volume boats tend to paddle best when you are in the middle of the weight range. At your weight, you would fit perfectly in a gen 1 or 2 Pyranha Burn, which were so popular that you'd probably find one at a good price.

Lots of folks think the best way to learn to kayak is in a forgiving playboat so that you learn your edges and can play tons, which enhances skills. Some "perfect" beginner boats include the Jackson Fun (look up your size), wavesport EZG, Pyranha InAZone (look up your size) and, of course, old faithful Dagger RPM (you may be a bit tall, but the weight is right).


----------



## ohioboater (Jun 14, 2016)

I own a Diesel 70 and am 5'10" and 165 lbs before gear. For me, the boat is a wet ride, and I have to be mindful of the edges at all times. I don't think you'd have much fun in one at your size and skill level. Look for something where you are in the middle of the range, especially if you're interested in an edgy boat like a Diesel or Burn. If that's not possible, better to be closer to the lower end than the upper.


----------



## roberts81 (May 18, 2013)

I can second the EZG, fun, burn, diesel recommendation but trying to learn in an RPM was a bad idea, from personal experience and hindsight. It rolls like a log and unless you are 140 pounds or less the slicey stern will throw you on your face. Switching from an RPM to EZG was the best thing I did in my boating progression. Now I know what's going on the RPM is a fun idea again but I don't think it's a good learning boat. I feel it's with mentioning because they come up for sale used so often. Add mamba to the list as well as wavesport fuse as good boats for getting started. There are others. Ditto the recommendation to be in the lower half of weight range for whatever you get. For you that generally means getting the large size of whatever boat it is. Fuse 64, Mamba 8.5/8.6 etc.,diesel 80, etc


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Durangatan (Apr 2, 2017)

The Diesel could be an OK boat for you. It is what I teach and guide out of most often. It is like my 4Runner. It gets the job done but is uninspiring.

RPM.... negative. At 170 -180 pounds it is my go to for most boating - including the Futa and places like Cataract at 40K. All that being said you need to have really good hamstring and thoracic flexibility in addition to solid technical (read: not "surviving" advanced water and thinking that you "paddled" it) skills.

"Playboat"... negative. A playboat won't makes you a "better" paddler. I am very careful not to assign words like "better" or "good" or "bad" to paddling and skiing skills. The exception are those who put their shoulcers in compromising positions. That is just bad paddling. Efficiency is what defines a "good" paddler.

All that being said.... look for a general purpose river runner. It will be s boat that you will always come back to and it willaid in becoming a more technically proficient paddler.

Also take a course or two. Like skiing, paddling is extremely counterms initiative 

Enjoy!


----------



## panicman (Apr 7, 2005)

I used to have a diesel 70 and was at the top of the weight range. My advice would be to get something different. Sat to low in the water at that weight and made it rather slow. Would run mainly IV water and I saw the sky quite frequently in it.


----------

